# Happy Birthday GotGarlic!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2014)

I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you! How did you know I love butterflies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2014)

Umm...you are a Master Gardener...you have to love butterflies!  LOL!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2014)

More birthday butterflies.  Have a great day!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 4, 2014)

Butterflies... and dragonflies. Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!  Hope it's a great day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, GG!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Got Garlic
Hope it is a Sunny happy day for you.


Josie


----------



## pacanis (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, GG.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday GG.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday GG!

Hope your day is filled with good memories and great cake!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2014)

*May the year ahead be your best one ever!!


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY GG !!




*


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy birthday, GG! I hope you had a wonderful day, and that the upcoming year is a great one!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes!  I am at Claytor Lake State Park with DH and his two colleagues who teach a graduate class in project-based learning to a group of about 25 teachers. They hold the capstone event of the class here - a canoe and kayak trip down the New River. I'm helping to cook for the group. It's great fun for me 

This weekend, DH and I will continue to celebrate back home by going to a nice Italian restaurant and then enjoying the Harborfest fireworks over the Elizabeth River. Fun times


----------

